

Show HN: DatabaseKit — A kit for working with Databases in Objective-C - fyolnish
https://github.com/fjolnir/DatabaseKit

======
protomyth
I so miss EOF <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterprise_Objects_Framework>

------
drivingmenuts
Will this stand in a replacement for CoreData on most apps? TBH, I've read
over CoreData docs and I just don't get it.

~~~
pooriaazimi
Watch some WWDC! The presentations on CoreData are very good.

I don't think the introduction of Core Data on iOS (WWDC 2009) is publicly
available, but they've had at least a couple Core Data presentations in 2010,
2011 and 2012 (all of them are freely available).

~~~
drivingmenuts
Is that hard technical docs or just demo videos? I get the most of the why of
it, just not the specifics of the how (note: I am not a native iOS/Cocoa
programmer - still trying to come to grasps with a lot of it).

DBKit is way more in line with what I'd rather do to use a database, than go
thru a ton of abstraction.

~~~
pooriaazimi
Both, but mostly demos.

CoreData is awesome because it persists the model (in MVC) automatically, and
is _fast_ ; probably faster and more memory-efficient than 99% of SQLite codes
out there that people write. And if you have complex object graphs (for
example, a vector graphic app with layers and shapes or something like the
excellent "Pi Cubed" app) it's really, really hard to do it without CoreData
(maybe an order of magnitude more code is required). But if your data is
simpel, or easily represented in a relational way with simple keys, maybe
SQLite or DBKit are easier (but probably not faster or as memory efficient).

